# split and bulge in tail



## mike yunk (Dec 2, 2013)

i have a blk an wht tegu an she has had a hard time with tail shed, soaking in water an oils has not helped, she has now developed a bulge and with skin starting to split, bedding consists of eco-soil and cypress mulch,temps at 80-90 humidity holds 70\80 percent. the bulge and the split skin has developed over a matter of a little over a week. Any ideas?????


----------



## Roadkill (Dec 2, 2013)

Could be any number of issues. For one, unless you are deliberately shooting for hibernation (not recommended if your tegu isn't healthy), I'd raise the temperatures. You should probably get her checked by an experienced veterinarian.


----------



## Brettm (Dec 4, 2013)

mike yunk said:


> i have a blk an wht tegu an she has had a hard time with tail shed, soaking in water an oils has not helped, she has now developed a bulge and with skin starting to split, bedding consists of eco-soil and cypress mulch,temps at 80-90 humidity holds 70\80 percent. the bulge and the split skin has developed over a matter of a little over a week. Any ideas?????


Mine is having the same problem(tail shed hasn't developed a bulge or split skin yet though) . What kind of oils do have you tried? Maybe I'll try that on Iras tail.


----------



## Bubblz Calhoun (Dec 4, 2013)

_What are you using to measure temps and humidity? Temps at 80-90 is that ambient or basking? It's definitely too low for basking which could cause other issues._


----------

